

Bullsh*t Ipsum - ChrisArchitect
http://bullshitipsum.com/

======
jaredstenquist
You probably want to run this on a single static page, not requiring PHP,
MySQL or Wordpress. That will help avoid the completely broken state it's in
now.

~~~
Goranek
static pages are future

------
Evernoob
One of the useful features of Lorem Ipsum text is that it's clear that it's
purely there as a place holder so there's less danger of it accidently making
its way onto the live site.

If there's some reason why you need actual real text as opposed to Lorem
Ipsum, then I'm more of a fan of "indicative" text rather than random
nonsense. By that I mean briefly write something related to what is actually
going to appear in the space. It doesn't need to be great copy, but a person
reading it can make out what is generally going to end up there and if it does
accidently go live it's less of an issue than if you productionised "bullshit
ipsum".

Given that Bullshit Ipsum appears to have neither of these features, I don't
really see a use for it.

~~~
jgrahamc
Except when you don't proof-read your fancy French wine bottle label:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/nice-bottle-of-lorem-
ipsum-2009....](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/nice-bottle-of-lorem-
ipsum-2009.html)

------
TobbenTM
Somewhat related: <http://slipsum.com/>

Pulp Fiction Impsum

~~~
ryanpetrich
Also similar is Hipster Ipsum: <http://hipsteripsum.me>

------
carloc
This is brilliant.

By the way: If you're not absolutely clear that the generated text is a
placeholder after five words, you seriously need a change of occupation.

------
JosephRedfern
Cool, but I can't comprehend why something WordPress would be used for a site
like this.

------
sneak
<http://youtu.be/dF1NUposXVQ>

